# Full Passport or Just First and Last Page



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear All,

Can somebody tell me, if we require to get the whole passport certified or just first and last page?
What about Old Passport?

Actually I have visited couple of countries and I have visa and entry / exit stamp for multiple countries, so was wondering what is actually required?

Thanks

Regards,
-Ash


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

ashpin said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can somebody tell me, if we require to get the whole passport certified or just first and last page?
> What about Old Passport?
> ...



Given tha telepathy is not somthing members of this board are not issued on joining you will need to provide more information.


----------



## Edmund Shrader (Feb 17, 2014)

You need the full passport, and take the old one with you just in case.


----------

